# BYC 2021-02-03 Update



## Nifty (Feb 4, 2021)

I'll be updating this post / thread with any info regarding the BYC upgrade / update 

Please keep this thread *SPECIFICALLY *to questions about the BYC Upgrade.

General chat can go into other areas of BYHerds, for example, this general BYC chat:





						BYC's Chat
					

o_O Testing the new features.



					www.backyardherds.com
				





*2/3 - 11:40 pm PST:* We've put BYC into "Maintenance Mode" (which is probably how you found this thread  )
*2/3 - 11:55 pm PST:* Database backup complete, starting the software update!
*2/4 - 1:10 am PST:* Core software updated. Style updated. Addons (mostly) updated. Now we're just checking for any bugs / problems
*2/4 - 2:00 am PST:* BYC is back live. Everything seems all-good!!!


----------



## Nifty (Feb 4, 2021)

"*Maintenance Mode*" allows us to do a full backup of BYC without having to worry about people posting, adding pics, etc., while we're doing a backup.

This ensures that the backup is clean and 100% up-to-date.

We do daily backups, but I like to make sure we have a perfectly good / updated backup RIGHT before an update to the software... in case anything goes wrong.

... which fortunately because of our awesome team, rarely happens.


----------



## WeegMisty (Feb 4, 2021)

You guys are awesome! Thanks for taking the time to update BYC for us! I will miss it in the time being, but it will be worth it! Thanks! 😌


----------



## Laura_Horses_63 (Feb 4, 2021)

Hello! This has never happened before to me...
You may recognise me: Laura_BelgianBantams_63 from BYC.
I started an account here a while ago, and I never used it...but now I am!
Lovely to see some BYC peeps around, and absolutely amazing to meet new faces.
Hi yall!


----------



## WeegMisty (Feb 4, 2021)

Laura_Horses_63 said:


> Hello! This has never happened before to me...
> You may recognise me: Laura_BelgianBantams_63 from BYC.
> I started an account here a while ago, and I never used it...but now I am!
> Lovely to see some BYC peeps around, and absolutely amazing to meet new faces.
> Hi yall!


Hey! I recognized, darn why can't I remember his name, your horse from your profile picture! You entered him in my contest, I knew it had to be you! Nice to see you! This has never happened to me either!


----------



## Laura_Horses_63 (Feb 4, 2021)

Misty13 said:


> Hey! I recognized, darn why can't I remember his name, your horse from your profile picture! You entered him in my contest, I knew it had to be you! Nice to see you! This has never happened to me either!


Hiiiii! Lovely to see you again! Thats my pony, charlie in my pfp


----------



## casportpony (Feb 4, 2021)

Nifty said:


> I'll be updating this post / thread with any info regarding the BYC upgrade / update
> 
> Please keep this thread *SPECIFICALLY *to questions about the BYC Upgrade.
> 
> ...


Good luck!


----------



## WeegMisty (Feb 4, 2021)

Laura_Horses_63 said:


> Hiiiii! Lovely to see you again! Thats my pony, charlie in my pfp


Yes I remember him! He's a cutie!


----------



## Laura_Horses_63 (Feb 4, 2021)

casportpony said:


> Good luck!


Hi casportpony


----------



## Laura_Horses_63 (Feb 4, 2021)

Misty13 said:


> Yes I remember him! He's a cutie!


Thank you!


----------



## LittleBrownie (Feb 4, 2021)

What kind of upgrade is it?


----------



## Nifty (Feb 4, 2021)

LittleBrownie said:


> What kind of upgrade is it?


Forum software update


----------



## Nifty (Feb 4, 2021)

We're just finishing up testing. Things are looking good!


----------



## Nifty (Feb 4, 2021)

BYC is live!


----------

